# General > Literature >  Why Meadow Died

## ScottishWalrus

This is a story written after an investigation into the background to the Parkland Shooting.  It is very upsetting and a hard read but an important one. 

Available on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/Why-Meadow-Di.../dp/1642932191

----------

